# POTUS EO # 03-27-2020



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

EO to Order the Selected Reserve and Certain Members of the Individual Ready Reserve of the Armed Forces to Active Duty | The White House
					

By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including the National Emergencies Act (50 U.S




					www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> EO to Order the Selected Reserve and Certain Members of the Individual Ready Reserve of the Armed Forces to Active Duty | The White House
> 
> 
> By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including the National Emergencies Act (50 U.S
> ...


So is this the new jade helm operation you've been waiting for?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is this the new jade helm operation you've been waiting for?


*I’m not waiting for anything, but your recall is getting better......
Maybe soon you will find the TRUTH.........!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I’m not waiting for anything, but your recall is getting better......
> Maybe soon you will find the TRUTH.........!*


Maybe 'waiting' wasn't the word I wanted. Maybe more like anticipating, now that it will be executed by your preferred overlords.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe 'waiting' wasn't the word I wanted. Maybe more like anticipating, now that it will be executed by your preferred overlords.


*Oh my are you in a pickle....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh my are you in a pickle....*


Au contraire, you can't make up your mind and continue to waver awaiting your lords daily pronouncement.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire, you can't make up your mind and continue to waver awaiting your lords daily pronouncement.


*My mind is a great find....
Yours is in a great bind.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire, you can't make up your mind and continue to waver awaiting your lords daily pronouncement.



*Sign found on Husky Poo's Lawn....





*


----------

